# 60 Minutes Story on US Army in Afganistan



## Garett (21 Oct 2008)

Interesting video.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=093_1224473530







EDIT:  There is no "e" in story.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Oct 2008)

Someone please fix the title..........


----------



## Garett (21 Oct 2008)

I'm not even drunk tonight....


----------



## aesop081 (21 Oct 2008)

Garett said:
			
		

> I'm not even drunk tonight....



Well, you might as well hang your head in shame and grab a beer.


----------



## Red 6 (23 Oct 2008)

I saw the segment and it reminded me that even though we at home might not think of it every day, there are Soldiers out there risking their lives for us.


----------

